# Honduran red Points



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

These guys finally spawned and I managed to snap up a few pics of the parents. Please excuse the water spots..


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nice fishies you got thier. I trade you my rhom for it. ....jk


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish man


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

thanks guys. Eric, your rhom will be mine soon enough


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

God damn they're ugly









j/k







very nice HRP pair


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good sh*t Kain!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Those are Awesome.
Wish I could get those around here.
Im stuck with the reg White and striped ones


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet! keep us updated


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice convicts.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks everyone. These guys are awesome pets. They're extremely colorful and always active. They're also not as aggressive as regular cons in my opinion. The parents guard the eggs but not to the extent as the regular ones do. Also, it seems the female does most of the guarding while the male swims around and eats all day


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

cool fish


----------

